# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Spierzalf

## snoezie

hallo,

weet er soms iemand hoe ik zelf een goede spierzalf kan maken die mijn spieren opwarmt en warm houd.

alles van de apotheker is niet warm genoeg.

mijn dank.

----------


## dotito

Geen idee,maar heb je al eens tijgerbalsem geprobeerd?

----------


## Sefi

Is een warmtepleister een idee misschien? Of heb je het voor een groot gedeelte van je lichaam nodig?

----------


## snoezie

> Geen idee,maar heb je al eens tijgerbalsem geprobeerd?



ik denk dat je tijgerbalsem niet zelf kunt maken.
het zou iets moeten zijn dat ik zelf kan maken.

snoezie

----------


## dotito

@Snoezie,

Daar heb je gelijk in tijgerbalsem kan je niet zelf maken moet je kopen,maar is wel een hele goeie voor de spieren.
Jammer genoeg kan ik u dan niet helpen :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hallo,
wij hebben ""mustang paardenmiddel"" in huis
werkt erg goed, volgens partner, hij heeft het vaak nodig bij sportblessuren, het wordt heel warm van binnen als je het erop smeert.
verder heb je ook nog ibu spray, werkt ook erg goed.

----------


## snoezie

> hallo,
> wij hebben ""mustang paardenmiddel"" in huis
> werkt erg goed, volgens partner, hij heeft het vaak nodig bij sportblessuren, het wordt heel warm van binnen als je het erop smeert.
> verder heb je ook nog ibu spray, werkt ook erg goed.


hallo,

ik ben woonachtig in Belgie, blijkbaar kun je dat in Belgie niet krijgen.
weet jij soms geen adres in Belgie.

alvast mijn dank.

snoezie.

----------


## gin

ikzelf gebruik heel regelmatig Perskindol. En dan een warm kersenpitkussentje ertegenaan. 
Die zalf kan je ook kopen bij kruidvat. Niet duur.
Je kan het niet zelf maken

----------


## snoezie

> ikzelf gebruik heel regelmatig Perskindol. En dan een warm kersenpitkussentje ertegenaan. 
> Die zalf kan je ook kopen bij kruidvat. Niet duur.
> Je kan het niet zelf maken



Merci,

zal in het weekend eens gaan kijken.

mvg.

snoezie

----------


## marloes5084

Ik gebruik ook vaak Tiger Balm voor mijn spieren. Ik weet niet precies waarvoor je het wilt gebruiken, maar ik smeer het vaak ook op voordat ik ga sporten zodat mijn spieren alvast een beetje opwarmen! Succes.

----------


## MissMolly

Die mustang balsem is ook verkrijgbaar onder de naam paardenbalsem. Ik weet niet waar in België je woont, maar in Duitsland is het ook overal te koop als Pferdesalbe.
Het is ook te koop in paardenwinkels (en vaak een stuk geodkoper), als cooling gel voor na een inspannende rit. Het is voor het paard, maar het is ook voor mensen supergoed spul, een echt paardenmiddel.

----------


## zimonzlot

waarom spierzalf nodig? Als je een warming-up doet worden je spieren vanzelf warm. En als je de spieren warm wilt houden, genoeg bewegen en voldoende kleding aantrekken.

----------


## MissMolly

Beste zimonzlot, dit is een beetje al te kort door de bocht.
Veel mensen gebruiken dit soort middelen bij fibromyalgie, spierreuma en dergelijke, omdat ze door hun ziekte volledig verstijven, en allang helemaal niet meer KUNNEN sporten, vaak is 'gewoon' lopen al topsport.

Ik mag op sommige dagen dolblij zijn als ik anders dan op handen en knieën mijn bed uit kan komen. Zonder spierbalsem, sauna, infraroodlampen en hete douches kan ik een groot deel van het jaar niet op of neer.
Wat nou warming up? Ik kan vaak niet eens normaal lopen.

----------

